# Blue skin ?



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

hi, when i was combing Flossy fluff i noticed her skin is blue ! Is that normal x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

On a Black dog - yes it can look blue xxx

Stephen x


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

Thank you stephen, i was a bitt worried ive never seen blue skin on anything before, do you know why its blue x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

my Inca is like that and Echo has it on her black bits.


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

why's it blue ?


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

It is purely pigmentation x

We get parti coloured dogs and two coloured dog where the skin is also pigmented in patches (it is one way that we use to see if the coat colour will change over time from birth).

Stephen x


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

sorry to ask to many questions but does that mean Flossy will change colour x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i think its just the pigment thats in the hair, like on Echo or motr visualy shown Adrenes 'Lo he neck is shaved right down to the skin and she still has the black spot(ticking) or for compleatly black dogs it could be because the sun never gets to it so it is very pale and pickt up gray from the black hair. 













lol or i could be talking rubish lol and it could be comething els intierly.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

jaimia said:


> sorry to ask to many questions but does that mean Flossy will change colour x


dont think so she should stay black but will go gray as she gets older, Inca isnt gray yet but has white wispy hairs on her topnot and some on her back. lol i have images of her being black with a gray topnot in her dotege lol


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

lol , well me and Flossy can go old and grey together, thanks kendal x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

jaimia said:


> lol , well me and Flossy can go old and grey together, thanks kendal x


Thats the plan.... thats interesting she must be royal, a proper Princess.Wilf is the same colour as Flossy but his skin is white. Mable is pinker with black speckles x


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

hi karen, i was just a bit shocked when i seen the blue, still dont 100% get why its that colour but then things can take a while to sink in. X


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I love this forum .. we are on skin colour now 

Oakley has blue/ grey skin - solid black coat 

Honey has pink skin.. cream coat

Eevee has patchy skin pink and liver - coat is blonde parti (I love her patchy paws and nose)


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Poppy is all black she has blue tint to her skin, Rosie is black with white markings, the skin on her tummy is white. She has 3 white paws the black paw has black nails and black pads, the white paws have clear nails and the pads are a mix of black and white.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Paula she's just special  ..
Intersting about nails as well Colin x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Echo and delta had mix marked nails they bothe even have individual nails that are half white and half black or brown depending on the dog.


----------

